# Balkans off-season?



## aless (Jul 29, 2010)

Wasn't sure where to post this as it relates to multiple countries. In planning our itinerary I may have come across a stumbling block. We will be heading to Greece from Northern Italy and I planned to go through Slovenia, Croatia, Montenegro, Bosnia, Serbia and Macedonia. The problem though is that we will be in those countries between early February and early March and I am now questioning if we will find open places to camp safely, whether sites or aires. I've been looking online and struggling with Serbia, Bosnia, etc. Though maybe even Croatia and Slovenia will be an issue that time of year. Any thoughts on whether we'll be able to find places to stay until we get to Greece? Thanks.


----------



## TishF650 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi,

We travelled in this area from mid April to late June this year and although I don't want to put you off we found that Macedonia didn't really open until May/June and Montenegro was similar. 

There's a distinct lack of campsites in Serbia at any time of the year and this appears to be the case in Bosnia too.

The good news is that Croatia does have a number of campsites open all year, at least one of which is at the very southern tip close to the Montenegro border.

The other thing to bear in mind is that this is a very mountainous area where the roads are often in a pretty poor state at the best of times. At that time of year it's likely that there'll be a fair amount of snow and ice to contend with too.

Like I said I don't want to put you off altogether, we had a great time there and the people were very friendly and helpful. But personally I wouldn't fancy it in the winter unless I was in a four wheel drive adventure van with a really good heating system.

Hope that helps.

Chris


----------



## aless (Jul 29, 2010)

Well, it's helped to worry me  Another option I suppose would be to go down to Bari in Italy and ferry over to Greece. But does anyone know if the ferries run in mid to late January? The website booking pages don't seem to have 2011 dates bookable yet. That way we could hit the aforementioned countries in the early to mid March range which would perhaps be better, certainly weather-wise if not camping-wise.

And if indeed those Balkan countries come up empty for campsites during that time, does anyone know if those countries would be ok for finding overnight parking while travelling through? Safely that is, with our two children on board too.


----------



## TishF650 (Jan 10, 2008)

Always happy to help someone worry whenever I can!!

There will be ferry routes operating all year round from Ancona, Brindisi and Bari to Greece. Last year we went from Brindisi in late January no problem. Camping on board may not always be available at that time of year but pleading and looking very crest-fallen as we drove onto the boat worked for us. In fact we had the entire camping deck to ourselves.

As for places to stay when there were no campsites available, asking to stay overnight in a restaurant or hotel car park so long as we ate there produced a positive response.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

you may be better off going Slovenia, Croatia, Hungary, Roumania and Bulgaria (or if your insurers will allow Serbia and cut out Hungary)

There will be few sites open at that time of year but as posted above plenty of restaurant car parks. If you eat, there will not be a problem.

Remember that the route you are choosing includes several non EU countries, the one above, Serbia apart, does not but the Scgengen border stuff does not apply, you will have to stop as you exit each one and 500yds later enter the next. I made that mistake going from Bulgaria into Greece last year and had a little man with uniform and guns chase me.


----------



## aless (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. I hadn't thought of restaurant car parks. I'm leaning towards the ferry from Italy now, as I would like to see Bosnia and Serbia, as well as Croatia and Slovenia, and perhaps early Spring will be nicer there than late winter?

At the risk of veering this thread into a different forum, I have a query about heat. I am buying an oil radiator and a fan heater, and the van also has its own heat apparently. Do you think that we will have unpleasant nights in the months in question if we are at restaurants and can't get electricity for the heaters? And if so, can one run the engine if necessary and use the van's own heat? In my previous queries about heaters I've never asked if the van's heat keeps the whole van warm, for example back where the kids will be sitting during rides. Sorry for veering off topic a little.


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

When are you coming back? Bosnia and Serbia would definitely be better in early spring. What route would you take?


----------



## aless (Jul 29, 2010)

I haven't planned it in detail yet. But looking at the map now, if we don't drive through those countries on the way down I would want to hit as many of them as I could on the way back. So I'm guessing out of Turkey into Bulgaria. I would have liked to see Macedonia but that would mean quite a detour back to Skopje and then back north east, the way we came, to avoid Kosovo and because we can't enter Albania. Is Macedonia worth seeing?
So either we do that detour to Macedonia or we carry on from Bulgaria, across southern Serbia, through Montenegro to Dubrovnik. And then up Croatia, possibly with side trips into Bosnia, such as to Mostar. Then from Croatia into Slovenia.

Possible variations would involve detours to see Belgrade and/or Sarajevo. Have not researched yet how worth seeing they are.


----------



## lotte (Jun 13, 2010)

*balkans off season*

Hi
The answer to your last question is that Sarajevo is by all accounts well worth a visit
I drove (in a beetle) from Zagreb, actually from N ireland to Greece 40 years ago through Yugoslavia as it was then and intend to fulfil a dream to return to Kosovo and the southern balkans in my chausson odysssee this summer or next. If you make the trip I would love some feedback about campsites and other camping options
MJGH

:?:


----------



## mags52 (May 9, 2010)

To answer one of the questions about heating. Once you have stopped for the night you should be able to heat the MH using the onboard gas. Most of them are toasty warm although I believe the efficiency might vary according to model etc. 
There should be vents from the cab heating system through to the back of the MH when travelling.
If you know what model you'll be driving someone more experienced than me on here will be able to advise about onboard systems.
Enjoy your trip. It will be a real adventure.
Mags


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi,

We're in Warsaw now and heading down towards Greece over the next coupld of months, so will be be facing all the problems you mention, including heat.

Campsites are all closing fast, but where someone lives on site we've found they will sometimes open and flick the switch on for the electricity. It depends if anyone is around to ask though.

We don't have refillable gas bottles. so finding gas has been our biggest problems. Where you see small gas stations sellings LPG there's often a little man who will refill your bottles for you and they seem to have a range of adaptors (but nothing to fit camping gaz 907s). With the gas on we are very warm. Can't have it on over night as it get too warm actually.

We hope to be in Greece by December, though we are staying at a friend's luxury penthouse apartment in Warsaw at the moment and it's so lovely here - weather, city, home comforts - that we are delaying moving on! If we ever get going we'll look out for your van.

Lesley x


----------



## aless (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. We've just been away on a practice weekend in a similar van to the one we'll be in. Let's call it "cozy"! But, it didn't scare us off our 10 month plan which is good. Thanks for the info about heat and gas. I'd love to hear how you do with campsites on the way down, assuming you ever drag yourself away from the luxury penthouse!


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

I arrived in Greece in early March this year (from Turkey) and made my way back to Italy via Albania, Montenegro, Croatia and Slovenia. I stayed only 24 hours in Albania due to insurance problems (and terrible roads). Montenegro was beautiful but mostly shut - I found just one campsite open, but wildcamping was not difficult. Croatia was fabulous but most campsites were shut (and wildcamping is against the law, though I did get away with it for a couple of nights in out-of-the-way places). I stayed on two 'shut' campsites for free! Slovenia was great - very friendly locals and beautiful scenery (don't miss Ljubljana or Lake Bled). There were quite a few campsites that open year-round, some attached to spas. Generally I found the Balkans relaxed, friendly and low-key at that time of year.


----------

